
Humble Indie Font Bundle - mpartel
https://www.humblebundle.com/indiefonts
======
mintplant
If this were a real thing with decent fonts I'd snap it right up. Too bad it's
just a dumb April Fool's joke.

------
rekshaw
Was about to comment fonts were useless...but realized it's the 1st of April.

------
terda12
Disregarding april fools, I would actually love a humble bundle for fonts.

------
AndrewHart
Fonts are expensive. This would be awesome if not an April Fools joke.

------
haddr
Aaargh, one has to be careful with the news today...

------
petetnt
At least this year you get the fonts in some form. Last year you didn't get
anything from the Humble Indie Ballyhoo
([http://blog.humblebundle.com/post/115193038361/step-on-up-
fo...](http://blog.humblebundle.com/post/115193038361/step-on-up-for-modern-
gaming-at-its-finest-its))

------
bdz
Well at least all the money goes to charities!

------
untog
Was overjoyed about this... until I clicked.

Fonts are a really valuable resource, I'd snap up a font humble bundle in a
second.

